# Prarie dog rifles.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I was wondering what you guys are using for prarie dog rifles.

I picked up a savage 93R17- FV, (.17hmr) two days ago because of the experience I had with one last summer. Also, a Simmons 44 mag 6.5-20x 44mm with Burris Sig Zee rings are in the mail as I'm typing this.

I also use my girlfriends new Marlin 60 semi-atuo with an 8 point simmons scope , This works well for lighting up the ones close up.

I can't wait to get out there and light them up!

I've used a .22lr forever, trying to make those long distance shots. It's fun, but I decided I wanted some more power. the .17hmr looks like it fits the bill just right.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

oops, double post.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I view the .17 HMR as a darned good gopher gun. I feel that it is marginal for prairie dogs over 100 yards due to it's poor performance in any type of wind and extremely light bullet weight. Having said that, they are still a really fun cartridge to shoot. Enjoy your shooting adventures, but make sure you're close enough to kill 'em dead. Just because you can hit an animal at an extended distance, doesn't mean it's a good idea. As an aside, the newest .22 magnum loads with 30 grain hollow points are nearly as flat shooting as the .17 HMR, aren't affected as badly by crosswinds and carry almost twice the payload. Prairie vermin at 200 yards? Maybe so! Burl


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> I view the .17 HMR as a darned good gopher gun. I feel that it is marginal for prairie dogs over 100 yards due to it's poor performance in any type of wind and extremely light bullet weight. Having said that, they are still a really fun cartridge to shoot. Enjoy your shooting adventures, but make sure you're close enough to kill 'em dead. Just because you can hit an animal at an extended distance, doesn't mean it's a good idea. As an aside, the newest .22 magnum loads with 30 grain hollow points are nearly as flat shooting as the .17 HMR, aren't affected as badly by crosswinds and carry almost twice the payload. Prairie vermin at 200 yards? Maybe so! Burl


I had plenty of prarie dog damage at 175 yards last year with the .17 hmr I was shooting.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Glad you enjoyed it. I'll stick with the .22-250. Burl


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. I'll stick with the .22-250. Burl


I agree that a 22-250 would be a better choice when you need to reach out really far.

I don't need to reach out really far.

I bought this rifle because it is more inexpensive than a 22-250.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I agree that shooting prairie dogs with a rimfire is a blast. We enjoy going into a town with the .22's and after all the close ones are down in the holes, we take out the high powers and shoot a while longer. After the season has been on for a while, the dogs are down as soon as you drive up, and 200-400 yard shots (and beyond, but don't hit many of those) are the norm. It doesn't really matter how you do it, does it? As long as you're having fun. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use a .223 with 50gr Speer TNT, and a 22-250 with 55gr V-Max.


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

we dont have prarie dogs here in west virginia but we have groundhogs and the best gun to bust them with is the 06 with any thing but fmj but the 110 grainers are the best, groundhog confetti


----------



## Westro (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm setting up a .204 bolt right now for this seasons P. dogs.

I've kind of settled into my 
22-250
AR-15 .223 and bull .223 for doggin'. Just added the .204 to the list last month. Don't even have a scope on it yet!


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I just got a Marlin 917 hm2 .17 mach 2 takes a gopher ( we don't have PDs here) out at hundred yds which is better than the 22lr. at 65 yds...I think the .17 hmr will do 125-135 yds accurately with enough foot pounds of knock down power.....(accurate means about one inch group approx.)


----------

